# Closed



## Story (Apr 17, 2020)

She’s been at this for a while so I’m not sure how long this will go for.
There’s some rules to make it smooth for everyone.

1. Taking 2 at a time.
2. Please leave via the airport, I’ll escort you. You must wait for 2nd person.
3. Only talk to Renee and do not pick flowers or shop
4. I will escort you there please follow me.
5. Please give me your in game name so I can keep track of everyone.

This is a free service. I’ll be the gal with the fedora and glasses.

Edit;
It’s 100% the bench.


----------



## Feather Orb (Apr 17, 2020)

I'd like to visit!
Edit: Thank you!


----------



## TheFinest (Apr 17, 2020)

Id love to come Jonathan - Jay-Way


----------



## selsab (Apr 17, 2020)

Never mind, I actually have this recipe and didn’t notice lol??? Sorry for the post


----------



## newleafjunkie (Apr 17, 2020)

Could I stop by? :0

ign Lukas


----------



## Globes216 (Apr 17, 2020)

I'm interested if shes still crafting!

edit: Sorry its Jon from Galuna


----------



## under the tide (Apr 17, 2020)

i'm interested! ign is Val c:


----------



## UmbreonRogue (Apr 17, 2020)

I'd like to come, Morrin (Emerging Blossom) from Yliaster, but aren't you worried about the bug with - exiting where it'll revert to a previous save on your island?


----------



## Story (Apr 17, 2020)

Mailed the first two peeps; also I’m a dum dum. I’m 90% sure it’s the bench she’s making but it might be the iron garden chair. I’ll find out with the first group.

	Post automatically merged: Apr 17, 2020



UmbreonRogue said:


> I'd like to come, Morrin (Emerging Blossom) from Yliaster, but aren't you worried about the bug with - exiting where it'll revert to a previous save on your island?


Honestly? This is the first I’ve heard of it. I kinda want to see if it’ll actually happen.
Last time I hosted - worked fine. As long as there wasn’t too many visiting at once.


----------



## Jimin (Apr 17, 2020)

I'm interested as well! ign: Jimmy


----------



## Loubelle (Apr 17, 2020)

Could I come? o:
edit: haha I'll be Lillian from Thornhill c:


----------



## iovis (Apr 17, 2020)

I'd like to visit! IGN: emily


----------



## Tsen (Apr 17, 2020)

I'd love to come by if there's still time 
IGN Jessica from Aomori


----------



## TheFinest (Apr 17, 2020)

Story said:


> Mailed the first two peeps; also I’m a dum dum. I’m 90% sure it’s the bench she’s making but it might be the iron garden chair. I’ll find out with the first group.
> 
> Post automatically merged: Apr 17, 2020
> 
> ...


A timer will appear when someone leaves through "-" and if someone is talking or on their phone once the timer hits zero progress can get reset.


----------



## Story (Apr 17, 2020)

TheFinest said:


> A timer will appear when someone leaves through "-" and if someone is talking or on their phone once the timer hits zero progress can get reset.


Ah okay. I’ll do airport then. It’ll just take a few extra minutes.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Apr 17, 2020)

furthermore, if people leave via the minus button it may stop her fron crafting ^^"
I'm interested if it is the bench nevertheless!


----------



## TheFinest (Apr 17, 2020)

It shouldn't be a problem with groups of 2 though! It's only a issue when you get +4 people on an island doing different things like shopping/talking to Saharah


----------



## Story (Apr 17, 2020)

TheFinest said:


> It shouldn't be a problem with groups of 2 though! It's only a issue when you get +4 people on an island doing different things like shopping/talking to Saharah


Thanks very much for explaining it to me though. I really appreciate that. ^^


----------



## Kitty2201 (Apr 17, 2020)

Can I visit please? My IGN is Angie


----------



## Candybalism (Apr 17, 2020)

I'd like to visit please! IGN is Cass!


----------



## koalyssa (Apr 17, 2020)

Story said:


> She’s been at this for a while so I’m not sure how long this will go for.
> There’s some rules to make it smooth for everyone.
> 
> 1. Taking 2 at a time.
> ...


 
I would like to visit please! been looking for this bench forever!!


----------



## Lumbridge (Apr 17, 2020)

I would love to visit if you are still accepting people! My name is Merka from Clarity.


----------



## Bunnybea (Apr 17, 2020)

I'd like to stop by, I'll tip.

Bunny from Star Isle


----------



## Apo (Apr 17, 2020)

I'd love to visit too


----------



## corlee1289 (Apr 17, 2020)

Still available? I'm Corrine from Ceresia


----------



## Noushky_poushky (Apr 17, 2020)

I’d like to come if there’s time please
Anoushka from mauritius


----------



## BubbleBlowinDoubleBaby (Apr 17, 2020)

If this is still ongoing I'd love to visit.  I'm Lillian from Widbrey!


----------



## Rave (Apr 18, 2020)

Hello! I'd love to come, if you're still open ^^


----------



## zenni (Apr 18, 2020)

Ahhh can I please come? I’m Zenni from Dokdo


----------



## Story (Apr 18, 2020)

Welp she stopped. Sorry for not getting everyone fellas. 
Thanks for everyone who visited.

	Post automatically merged: Apr 18, 2020



koalyssa said:


> I would like to visit please! been looking for this bench forever!!





Lumbridge said:


> I would love to visit if you are still accepting people! My name is Merka from Clarity.





Bunnybea said:


> I'd like to stop by, I'll tip.
> 
> Bunny from Star Isle





Apo said:


> I'd love to visit too





corlee1289 said:


> Still available? I'm Corrine from Ceresia





Noushky_poushky said:


> I’d like to come if there’s time please
> Anoushka from mauritius





BubbleBlowinDoubleBaby said:


> If this is still ongoing I'd love to visit.  I'm Lillian from Widbrey!





Rave said:


> Hello! I'd love to come, if you're still open ^^





zenni said:


> Ahhh can I please come? I’m Zenni from Dokdo


She stopped. Sorry fellas. I wish you luck getting the DIY in the future.


----------

